# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Pijnlijk bulten in gezicht

## liesje39

hallo ik weet me geen raad meer ik heb bulten in mijn gezicht en af en toe groot of klein en die doe zeer heb een keer een behandeling gehad om huid te reiningen en heb pruducten ook daarvoor gekregen maar het help niet nu beginnen ze meer te worden.wie kan mij een goeie tip geven alvast bedankt.groetjes liesje :Frown:

----------

